# Fleischwolf



## Wene (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern Fischpflanzerl aus Karpfen, Aitel und Rotfeder gekocht, schmecken wunderbar. Ein Problem ist leider das mein Fleischwolf (Aufsatz einer Küchenmaschine) immer sehr schnell verstopft wegen Gräten, usw.
Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben welcher Fleischwolf was taugt bzw. mit den Gräten fertig wird?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## silviomopp (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Das Problem hatten wir auch . Bei den Fleischwölfen zum Handbetrieb hatten wir verschiedene Aufsätze. Du mußt die Masse erst grob durchdrücken und dann nochmal eine feine Scheibe einlegen und nochmal die Masse durchdrücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Und schauen, dass das Filet bzw. die Fischstücke sehr kalt, fast angefroren sind.

Durch Druck und Bewegung werden die Fische warm und können dabei "garen" und dadurch schnell die Löcher verstopfen.


----------



## Franky (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Moin moin,
von diesen "Aufsätzen" für Küchenmaschinen halte ich nicht viel - Freunde von mir haben son Ding und egal, was man da durchschiebt (Teig für Spritzgebäck mal aussen vor gelassen), es verstopft! Da lobe ich mir den hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Gefu-14710-Fleischwolf-Gr-8/dp/B00008WXSM/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1313994171&sr=8-10
Damit habe ich auch schon so manches Kilo Rindermett gebastelt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Und natürlich auch:
Die Messer müssen richtig scharf sein!

Davon ab hat Franky recht, die Teile sind eher Behelf.

Wer die aber nicht so oft benutzt, da ist das dann schon ok...


----------



## Wene (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps und Anregungen vor allem mit dem sehr kalten Filet.
Habt Ihr vielleicht trotzdem eine Kaufempfehlung für ein elektrisches Gerät oder sind die mit Handbetrieb besser?


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Elektrische Fleischwölfe, die wirklich etwas taugen, die findest Du im Bedarf für Fleischerei. Für privat sind die aber fast uninteressant, es sei denn, Du verarbeitest jeden Tag 100kg und mehr an zu wolfendem Schnittgut. Die Preise sind da leider entsprechend.

Ein guter Handwolf - von Alexanderwerk oder Edertal zum Beispiel, macht auch seine Arbeit. Wichtig sind die Messer und die Scheiben. Bei guter Pflege wird Dich ein solcher Wolf wahrscheinlich überleben.


----------



## silviomopp (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Handwolf findest du im Auktionshaus 2,3,1 deins schon für 15 Euro - wichtig ist , das Gerät nach dem Gebrauch gründlichst zu reinigen , da es sonst regelrecht nach Fisch stinkt. Wir haben immer jedes Loch einzeln gepuzt..


----------



## ollidi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*



> das Gerät nach dem Gebrauch gründlichst zu reinigen , da es sonst regelrecht nach Fisch stinkt. Wir haben immer jedes Loch einzeln gepuzt..


Na wenn das mal nix für unseren Honey ist. :q


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

:q:q:qaber klar ist das was für die Sommerferkelwahl!!!!:vik::vik::vik:



silviomopp schrieb:


> wichtig ist , das Gerät nach dem Gebrauch gründlichst zu reinigen , da es sonst regelrecht nach Fisch stinkt. Wir haben immer jedes Loch einzeln gepuzt..


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

@honeyball dachte du kommst erst freitag! da du ja noch den donnerstag mitnehmen wolltest oder irre ich da?


----------



## Fanne (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Hätte da   noch einen Fleischwolf mit mehreren Messern und  Scheiben  abzugeben . 

der Wolf ist Allerdings von 87  und hat Kraftstromanschluß 

Läuft aber wie ne Biene und ist Sau schwer 

(der dreht ALLES durch )


----------



## Vollmeise (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Hallo,

wäre dieses Modell zu empfehlen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fleischwolf-manuell-Eisengus-Gebackaufsatz-Gr-8-TOP-/380385520686?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D160749011820%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6838239258591734832

Es scheint ziemlich solide / hochwertig gebaut zu sein.

|wavey:


----------



## Brummel (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

@Vollmeise#h|kopfkrat,

vielen Dank für den Tipp:m, hab gleich mal 3 Stück geordert, wer weiß wann man wieder so günstige "Wölfe" bekommt#6.
Und dazu noch mit Gebäckaufsatz, Holzkurbel und *Feststellschraube zur Befestigung an der Tischkante*|bigeyes, bin hell begeistert.


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Streber (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Hallo,

die Fleischwölfe im Link von Vollmeise sind sicher sehr stabil und auch gut zu benutzen, wenn euch das Zubehör genügt.

Wir hatten uns da einen Fleischwolf bestellt und zusätzlich noch verschieden große Wolfscheiben, um auch "feinere Sachen" herzustellen. Leider haben die Ersatzscheiben nicht in den Fleischwolf gepaßt.

Vom Verkäufer bekamen wir auf Nachfrage die Antwort, dass die Fleischwölfe in China hergestellt werden und die Ersatzscheiben woanders, so dass es "Glückssache" ist ob die Scheiben passen. 
Wir haben daraufhin alles zurückgeschickt.

Der Fleischwolf auf dem Bild im Link von Vollmeise sieht genau so aus wie der den wir bestellt hatten.

Also wenn euch das Zubehör genügt ist der Wolf super.

Ansonsten würde ich mich nach Alternativen umschauen.


----------



## Philla (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

jaja, die gute "handarbeit" aus china mal passts mal passts halt nicht, kannst dann eigentlich nur hoffen das dein chinagerät nicht am ende der 12h schicht gefertigt wurde #d


----------



## Brummel (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

@Andrea & Philla#h,

mal ehrlich, mehr fällt Euch bei dem Ebay-Angebot nicht auf?
Hab eben meinen Wolf mal rausgekramt, der sieht genauso aus und lag für 9,99 in der Grabbelkiste bei Domäne:m.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## sprogoe (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Handwolf findest du im Auktionshaus 2,3,1 deins schon für 15 Euro - wichtig ist , das Gerät nach dem Gebrauch gründlichst zu reinigen , da es sonst regelrecht nach Fisch stinkt. Wir haben immer jedes Loch einzeln gepuzt..



gebraucht kriegst Du ihn in der Auktion für nen´Euro, weil da kaum jemand drauf bietet.

so muß das sein, abgeputzt und wieder rein!


----------



## Streber (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Andrea & Philla#h,
> 
> mal ehrlich, mehr fällt Euch bei dem Ebay-Angebot nicht auf?
> Hab eben meinen Wolf mal rausgekramt, der sieht genauso aus und lag für 9,99 in der Grabbelkiste bei Domäne:m.
> ...


 
|kopfkrat Ups, da habe ich wirklich nicht richtig hingesehen, ist ja schon ein Hammerpreis. |bigeyes


----------



## SundRäuber (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fleischwolf*

Anzeigen  wegen Wucher!!


----------

